# amano shrimp tank mates?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

So, apparently, I have an algae problem... I want to try to get an amano shrimp since apparently they help. Plus, shrimp are really cute. 

All I have is a betta, a small chinese algae eater, and a glass catfish. Right now the algae eater doesn't seem like much of a problem.

The problem is though I want an ADF and I'm not sure how they would be with amano shrimp ): 

Info please?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas often eat shrimp. If I was you, I would plant the tank and keep it out of the light more. That would fix the algae problem.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

An amano shrimp is too big to be eaten by a betta. I've heard those frogs will be predatory if they can manage it, though. 

And I would get rid of that algae eater before he becomes big and mean.


----------

